# slide disassembly?



## nukehayes

How the heck do you take apart the slide on a PM9 or any other Kahr for that matter? I guess I'm a cleaning fanatic and would like to get any powder residue out of the slide internals. I know it might not be recommended by the manufacturer, but I just know dirt is in there. I just took apart my P22 slide for the first time and after probably close to 1500 rounds through it, dear god was that messy. help please.


----------



## hand cannon

Look under Kahr gunsmithing. Or follow this link....to the other link!

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12093

HC


----------

